# APS dyno #'s?



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone on this forum have #'s they want to share from an APS setup. I'm pissed I can't post on LS1GTO.com
Thanks,
Drew


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

APS has posted numbers of 530 rwhp at 6 psi or so, but none of the US kits have been dynoed yet as far as I know.

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> APS has posted numbers of 530 rwhp at 6 psi or so, but none of the US kits have been dynoed yet as far as I know.
> 
> Jody


Thanks Jody, I saw that on a stock 05 they were putting down 531. I talked to you about the kit. With your experience what do you think an 05 w/ turbo cam, AFR 225's, LT's, and full exhaust, and say maybe 8-10 psi. What kind of #'s could you see w/ that setup? Of course w/ a tune.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Thanks Jody, I saw that on a stock 05 they were putting down 531. I talked to you about the kit. With your experience what do you think an 05 w/ turbo cam, AFR 225's, LT's, and full exhaust, and say maybe 8-10 psi. What kind of #'s could you see w/ that setup? Of course w/ a tune.
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew



You wouldn't use LT's with that kit, but 9-10 psi and good heads would be in the 625-675 rwhp range. I already spoke to a shop on another board that made 600 rwhp at 9 psi with the stock LS2.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

camcojb said:


> You wouldn't use LT's with that kit, but 9-10 psi and good heads would be in the 625-675 rwhp range. I already spoke to a shop on another board that made 600 rwhp at 9 psi with the stock LS2.


Thanks Jody, 
Thats what I needed to hear.

Drew


----------

